# rooting maxx Hd after jb update from stock



## dolfns99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I have done some research but I guess I may be lost somewhere when reading. I am on stock jelly bean after the update. I was looking at rooting but I am only seeing how to do that prior to the update being pushed out. Is there a particular way I should root from stock after the update already applied to my phone. Thanks alot for your help


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

dolfns99 said:


> I have done some research but I guess I may be lost somewhere when reading. I am on stock jelly bean after the update. I was looking at rooting but I am only seeing how to do that prior to the update being pushed out. Is there a particular way I should root from stock after the update already applied to my phone. Thanks alot for your help


 There is no way to root stock jellybean as of now. You're going to have to go back and use Matts utility to go back ice cream Sandwich. Then you can root and take the update using OTA rootkeeper to maintain root.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------



## dolfns99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## NattyBee (Jun 26, 2011)

You will need to make sure you update SU and your SU Binaries prior to using OTA Rootkeeper ...if you need exact instructions, let me know, I can send you step by step instructions to get you to rooted JB 

Sent from my RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dolfns99 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes, I would like to root. If you could send me instructions on step by step so I can do this. Thanks a lot!


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

clouse2013 said:


> There is no way to root stock jellybean as of now. You're going to have to go back and use Matts utility to go back ice cream Sandwich. Then you can root and take the update using OTA rootkeeper to maintain root.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


I was wondering this, in order to do root you need to restore than put the 4.0.4 security update. I thought it's jumping from non updated 4.0.4 to JB now am I correct?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

radzer0 said:


> I was wondering this, in order to do root you need to restore than put the 4.0.4 security update. I thought it's jumping from non updated 4.0.4 to JB now am I correct?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Theres a small ICS update you need to take then you should be able to get the JB OTA. Just make sure before you back up root, update su amd update the binaries.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## Xplorer4x4 (Jul 15, 2011)

NattyBee said:


> I was wondering this, in order to do root you need to restore than put the 4.0.4 security update. I thought it's jumping from non updated 4.0.4 to JB now am I correct?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Pay attention to the size. The first update is a maintenance release and is only 6MB. Major OS updates like JB are about 200MB or so.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## RooTBeeRthe1st (Jan 5, 2013)

I try to use the utility and i just keep getting this.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

RooTBeeRthe1st said:


> I try to use the utility and i just keep getting this.


Are you in AP Fastboot mode? Are you using the correct drivers? Are you running the utility as an administrator?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RooTBeeRthe1st (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes, in fastboot.
Yes, used the 64-bit drivers provided.
Yes, I tried to run it normally, and as an admin. Seemed to make no difference.

Never mind. got it done.

used this "how-to" worked flawless, first time.

http://www.andromods.com/tips-trick/how-to-restore-stock-factory-firmware-unroot-unbrick-droid-razr-maxx-hd-xt926.html

i used to use this method on my droid x, always worked. tried it on this, wouldnt work. then found this write up. I never had to do step 4 before, but that made the difference.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

RooTBeeRthe1st said:


> Yes, in fastboot.
> Yes, used the 64-bit drivers provided.
> Yes, I tried to run it normally, and as an admin. Seemed to make no difference.
> 
> ...


Humm weird. I never had to do that but I glad you finally got it to work for you!

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## porterhouse (Jun 22, 2011)

NattyBee said:


> You will need to make sure you update SU and your SU Binaries prior to using OTA Rootkeeper ...if you need exact instructions, let me know, I can send you step by step instructions to get you to rooted JB
> 
> Sent from my RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2


can you plz send me instructions lol i took the JB OTA. So i am on stock 4.1.1.

Coming from samsung and/or nexus devices...this is so crazy lol
"I can do this but i cant do that...if i do this then i cant do that...opps i did that now i have to do this..." lol thats how i see rooting a moto device

help me plz! lol


----------

